# Reheating ABT's



## wittdog (May 6, 2006)

What's the best way to reheat an ABT?


----------



## TheCook (May 6, 2006)

What's an ABT?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

ABT stands for Atomic Buffalo Turd. #-o  It's half a jalapeno pepper stuffed with cream cheese and some smoked pork or other, then wrapped with thin bacon and cooked on the grill or smoker.  Here's a thread with several variations and lots of pics.

Also, here's a thread by John Pen.  Make sure you check out his slideshow ~ Those are the best lookin' ABT's I've ever seen!  =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2006)

I would like to know how to reheat them also?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2006)

well for me, I'm happy with just throwing a few in the microwave.  The bacon may not be as crispy, but it doesn't take long to heat them that way.

  If the bacon isn't all the way done, you could pop em in the oven,
or even indirect or in a pan on the grill.


----------



## john pen (May 6, 2006)

I like 'em just as well cold...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2006)

me too John.  I meant to add be careful about steaming them, or even
putting em in a pan that foiled...you'll really lose the bacons texture.


----------



## john pen (May 6, 2006)

gonna try an idea Witt came up with...Having my brother in law over for breakfast in the am. Gonna make abt omlets. Were going to slice the abt's into sort of disks/rings and fold them into an egg, omlet style.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2006)

I suppose they could be heated in the broiler or toaster oven.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

I throw them under the broiler in the toaster oven! You have to keep an eye on them so they don't burn.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2006)

I think broiling would be preferable to baking, at least if they are on
a pan.  The direct heat should get em up to temp without drying them out.  Can't say for sure, but it seems logical.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Now maybe a better way here would be to nuke them first on a medium setting for a minute, that would help warm up the insides, them pop them under the broiler for a few minutes to crisp them up! Now that sounds logical!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2006)

Sold!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2006)

yikes!  ^^^^^  That was post number 5000!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, well this is post 3400!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2006)

Get a life!


----------



## Green Hornet (May 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well for me, I'm happy with just throwing a few in the microwave.  The bacon may not be as crispy, but it doesn't take long to heat them that way.
> 
> If the bacon isn't all the way done, you could pop em in the oven,
> or even indirect or in a pan on the grill.


  Microwave!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!
in my best Irish Guinness accent 8-[ 


400 club!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

I use the microwave at work when I make then for the guys.


----------

